# Hi Mountain Buck Board bacon?



## scarpper (Feb 6, 2021)

New to the forum. Thanks for adding me.
Anyone  use Hi Mountain buck board bacon cure? I recently got some and am trying it on a pork butt. I think I may have messed up. It says to use 1 TBS + 1 1/4 tsp per pound which I did, but I just shook the measuring spoons level instead of scraping them off level. So in turn, as near as I can tell, I got 2 1/2 tsp. to much cure on a 4 pound butt. Will I still be able to use this because of the extra cure?  The box says in contains 0.7% sodium nitrite.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

How many pounds of meat?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

So the 1Tbs + 1 1/4 tsp is what the directions say for 4# meat?

Welcome aboard, btw.


----------



## scarpper (Feb 6, 2021)

No, that's per pound. The butt was 4 pounds. So it was 4 Tbs and 5 tsp total. I'm guessing I'm over by 2 1/2 tsp.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Iowa! So according do directions you stated you should have added a total of 5 Tbsp + 2 tsp  for 4 lbs of meat. What makes you think you added 2 1/2 tsp too much? Does the directions on bag also give instructions on how many oz  or grams of cure to add per lb of meat?  The most accurate way of measuring is to measure by weight as in grams. Get a small scale if you don't  already have one, you'll be happy you did.

Ryan


----------



## scarpper (Feb 6, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome to the forum from Iowa! So according do directions you stated you should have added a total of 5 Tbsp + 2 tsp  for 4 lbs of meat. What makes you think you added 2 1/2 tsp too much? Does the directions on bag also give instructions on how many oz  or grams of cure to add per lb of meat?  The most accurate way of measuring is to measure by weight as in grams. Get a small scale if you don't  already have one, you'll be happy you did.
> 
> Ryan


The box contains 3 bags, each of which does a hair over eight pounds. So  I should of had half a bag left from the four pounds, which I didn't. Thats what got me thinking. So I opened a new bag and measured how much was in it and then measured how much I had left from the first bag. That' how I came up with the 2 1/2 tsp. It doesn't give it in weight, just volume. I'm just concerned with the sodium nitrite. Really don't want to poison myself, lol.
Mike


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

scarpper said:


> No, that's per pound. The butt was 4 pounds. So it was 4 Tbs and 5 tsp total. I'm guessing I'm over by 2 1/2 tsp.


I would doubt you are actually over by 2 1/2 tsp Unless you were very haphazard to begin with. Probably more like 1tsp just the same you are still fine with what you have. May be a little bit saltier than it should be is all.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2021)

I'll agree with 

 SmokinEdge
  so after its done curing cut a slice out of the middle and do a fry test before smoking,  if it's too salty you can soak it in cold water for an hour changing water once to remove some of the saltiness.  I would still get a small scale that measures in hundredths of grams (.00). That way you would be able to measure any future batches out and be totally accurate.  For easy math... say each packet cures exactly 8 lbs of meat, and a new packet weighs 8 grams,  then 1 grams would cure 1 lb of meat... so if you do another 4 lb piece of meat you would measure out 4 grams... no guessing!

Ryan


----------



## scarpper (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks guys. I think I will take your advice and get a scale.  
On a side note, I just seen I can't type either. When I registered, my user name is supposed to be Scrapper nor scarpper, lol.


----------

